# Feeding peas to cichlids



## kixkat824 (Feb 5, 2012)

I've heard quite a bit about feeding peas to supplement herbivorous cichlid species. Do I need to? What kind of peas would be best, and how often? 
Right now I'm feeding wardley's floating cichlid pellets (40% crude protein, 5% crude fat, 4% crude fiber). How do I prepare the peas? Would the random minnow I have in there with my cichlids be okay eating that as well? I don't see a problem with him eating it, but you never know.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What kind of cichlid?

No you do not have to feed peas, a high quality staple is fine.

If you want to feed peas, thaw a frozen one and squish the insides into the tank. Remove any remnants within 10 hours. And THAT is why I don't feed veges. :thumb:

Having the mbuna eat a random minnow by accident (though not sure how that could happen) is no problem, but may not be good for them on a regular basis, especially if the quality of the minnow is in doubt. A piscivore may be a different story.


----------



## kixkat824 (Feb 5, 2012)

They're some sort of hybrid of the zebra cichlids. I'm not exactly sure what variety they are, but the biggest one looks most like the ice-blue zebras. 
Right now they're about as big as the minnow. Once they start harassing him, I'll remove him, but for right now he's enjoying following the biggest cichlid around. 
Can I feed canned peas or is frozen the best way to go?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Since you don't have to feed peas at all, I'd avoid canned. Hard to get salt-free peas in cans.


----------



## kixkat824 (Feb 5, 2012)

Sounds good to me. Thank you!


----------

